# Met a girl in the park!



## Mike1983 (May 24, 2010)

I was rollerblading with my little doggy when I crossed paths with a really cute girl walking her little doggy. We stopped, the dogs sniffed, and we went on on ways.

About 5 minutes later, we crossed paths again, and this time, I introduced myself and we started chatting. I suggested we walk together. We spent about 45 minutes walking the dogs and talking. I think being on rollerblades helped because otherwise I might have been awkward walking with her. 

Anyway, she is single, and I asked if she wants to go out, and she agreed. I got her number and now I just need to call her and set something up. I think I will be more nervous calling her than when I was talking to her due to the anticipation. 

She told me she is really shy, and I told her that I am too. She said that I didn't seem shy. Ah, well, she'll see.

I must admit that my medication (10mg Lexapro) has really kicked in, I have been on it for over a month now. I couldn't imagine doing what I did today a month ago. Its too bad I need to rely on the pills to be how I want to be....


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Go you!:boogie

That sounds like the opening of some romantic movie that is your life

On another topic, people still rollerblade? haha I don't know why but people with wheels on their feet makes me laugh:teeth


----------



## Amber78 (Jun 25, 2010)

That sounds amazing, that is so great. You should be proud of yourself for doing that. I really hope it works out for you.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

That's great, hope you end up calling her and going out, go for it .


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh wow. All the best! :boogie


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Good on ya, bro! It takes a lot of guts to do that. You should be proud. Now give her a call


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Thats awesome man, sounds like you enjoyed yourself and met a pretty cool girl.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

excellent!


----------



## kakashisensei (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh, nice work champ


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hmm I think I saw this movie, everyone dies at the end....what?

Grats man, sounds pretty promising (hopefully I didn't jinx you)


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Congrats, that's excellent


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

Hey, well done. That must have taken some courage to get those first words out of your mouth. It's so easy to let those natural moments to start a conversation with someone you don't know pass you by.

Now make sure you call her like somebody else said! Hope it goes well for you.

I also think it's pretty cool that you walk your dog while rollerblading. I'm not even sure how that would work without being pulled along and falling over. :b


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

:boogieYay this sounds exciting! All the best! Okie Yay!:boogie


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

That's amazing. Good luck with everything.


----------



## rob7 (Jul 4, 2010)

well done, hope you have a great time.


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Lexapro was my best medicine, I miss taking it. Congratulations for building up that much courage  Was it worth it to say hi now?


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Great stuff. Hope it goes well.


----------



## badjoke (Jun 4, 2010)

Awww, congratulations.


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

dude! so happy for you!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow that's awesome! :boogie


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow man that is awesome!


----------



## TallGuy87 (Jan 9, 2010)

You're the man! Congratulations!!


----------



## xxguitarplayinxx (May 21, 2010)

You're a pimp!


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Mike1983 said:


> I was rollerblading with my little doggy when I crossed paths with a really cute girl walking her little doggy. We stopped, the dogs sniffed, and we went on on ways.
> 
> About 5 minutes later, we crossed paths again, and this time, I introduced myself and we started chatting. I suggested we walk together. We spent about 45 minutes walking the dogs and talking. I think being on rollerblades helped because otherwise I might have been awkward walking with her.
> 
> ...


maybe she has social anxiety


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Awesome! Keep us updated!

I met a guy in the park once, we didn't date but we were friends for a while...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Wow! I thought that was only an urban legend, meeting a gurl in the park!


----------



## silverfish (Sep 18, 2009)

awesome! =)


----------



## Naked Ape (Apr 5, 2010)

Mike1983 said:


> I was rollerblading with my little doggy when I crossed paths with a really cute girl walking her little doggy. We stopped, the dogs sniffed, and we went on on ways.
> 
> About 5 minutes later, we crossed paths again, and this time, I introduced myself and we started chatting. I suggested we walk together. We spent about 45 minutes walking the dogs and talking. I think being on rollerblades helped because otherwise I might have been awkward walking with her.
> 
> ...


It sounds pretty good, congratulations! Still I wonder how to cope with problem of impotence that SSRI cause to most of men?


----------



## notyourstar (Jun 11, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> That sounds like the opening of some romantic movie that is your life


I had this same thought. Such a meet-cute.

Anyway, good for you and I hope you two go out and it all goes well!


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

That's awesome. And now i really wish i had a dog, heh...


----------



## serendipitydodo (Apr 11, 2010)

Aw, this is so wonderful. I really hope things go well. You were really brave! I understand aniticipation making meeting up again feel harder than being spontaneous in the first place but you're doing so well. If she's shy then she'll be feeling nervous too so you can be in the feeling together - maybe have a giggle about how nervous you feel - it can help to ease things.  Good luck. We'd all love to hear how you get on. I can't rollerblade/skate! I tried to learn when I was younger on a friend's steep driveway with a cushion tied to my bum. I was unsuccessful! :b


----------



## TimH916 (Nov 2, 2008)

thats awesome.. i like the comment about opening scene on a movie. i can def see that!


----------



## Mike1983 (May 24, 2010)

*OP Update*

So I finally got the courage to call her yesterday, and I asked if she wanted to get together on Friday. She said Friday was no good, but right away said that Saturday works. Then I asked her if she was going to be walking her dog that evening and she said yes. So I went to the park with my dog around 7:30pm, and found her and we walked our dogs and talked for over 2 hours! I walked her home, got a hug, and plan to see her again on Saturday!


----------



## Mike1983 (May 24, 2010)

Naked Ape said:


> It sounds pretty good, congratulations! Still I wonder how to cope with problem of impotence that SSRI cause to most of men?


This is really true! It does not make me impotent but my sex drive is down like 90%. And when I do have sex, I can go forever. It makes it really desensitized. Oh well, without the Lexapro, I wouldn't have the courage to meet the women anyway, so might as well meet them, and if it gets to that stage, hope for the best,


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^ This is really entertaining lol

Keep posting please


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Its nice to meet a girl in the park, but its nicer to park your meat in a girl!

...just sayin'! Congrats.


----------



## Mike1983 (May 24, 2010)

sda0 said:


> Its nice to meet a girl in the park, but its nicer to park your meat in a girl!
> 
> ...just sayin'! Congrats.


clever.


----------



## MrShyAndTimid (Jun 28, 2010)

Smooth. I love this story. I love the updates. I love this thread.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

i like this thread........i need a dog asap!


----------



## Mike1983 (May 24, 2010)

*Update Again Kisses *

I am so happy right now. I was texting her at work today. So when I was driving home she texted me and I decided to call her.

I asked her if she wanted to walk the dogs. It was already almost 10pm, but, oh well, its my easy in to see her so I keep using it.

She was hesitating because of the time, so I told her to think about it and let me know within 20 minutes.

30 minutes passes, so I figured it wasn't happening tonight.:sigh Then she called me and said she was up for it. I drove to her block and parked and found her standing outside with her dog.

We walked around a bit, then I decided to drive to the park because it is quite a long walk to the park, and really, I worked 12 hrs today and was feeling lazy as heck.

We hung out at the park, letting the dogs play then we were sitting on a rock. I was very flirty the whole time, complimenting her. She was looking really cute, and sexy, in these little capri style shorts and a tight black tank.

Finally, on the rock, I said, "So are we going to make out now or what?" I don't know where I get the nerve to say these things. I am not very smooth at making "moves" so I find it easier to just say something blunt and kinda funny like that just to get it out there and see her reaction.

She says, "It doesn't seem like you want to..." and I say, "So you want to?"

I then got a little kiss and she said we should go lay in the grass. Now keep in mind, we still have these two hyper little dogs with us, laying in the grass with us, licking and sniffing butts, etc.

I lean over on the grass to go for a real kiss, and my dog beats me to it! He runs up to her and darts his little tongue right in her mouth just as I was about to do the same! It was really funny actually and lightened the mood.

She said she was uncomfortable, and wasn't planning on, "Doing anything tonight," but I know she liked it or she would have stopped me. Than, I was leaning against my car, and I put my hand on her waist and pulled her slightly towards me, and she leaned in between my legs and we started kissing some more. Than I said, "that was all you this time, not me!" :yes

Anyway, needless to say, I think this thing is moving in the right direction. We still plan to go out Saturday night and get some drinks. She says she is a totally different person when she is drinking. That she really cuts loose and can be herself. I will keep those who are following this thread posted.

For those who read this and think, "This guy doesn't have social anxiety if he is making this happen," I would say to you, yes I do but my Lexapro has really kicked in and I feel so much more confident to act this way.

I am still shy and awkward and we had many weird, awkward moments this night, but I am not writing about those moments because the positive things are so much more important.

Also, one on one is much easier for me than group settings. Like if she wanted me to come to a bar and meet some of her friends, that would be a big challenge for me. I would be so uncomfortable in that situation.:afr

Ok, enough rambling for now, thanks to anyone who spent the time reading this long post. :clap


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey man, I saw how long that post was and I was a little lazy and thought, I will read the first paragraph and be done. NOPE I read the whole thing. That is an awesome post and I am so happy for you. Congrats. I didnt think 'this guy doesnt have sa' I actually thought parts of it reminded me of me. That when I am with a girl and I know she is interested and actually displays it, then I am so confident and charming and nothing holds me back one on one.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

You're turning into every movie hunk from the past 20 years of romantic comedies, I liken you as a Matt Mcconaughey type, if you're his physical match remains to be seen. Time to go watch How To Lose A Guy In 10 Days.


----------



## iiD7lof0F7V (Jun 29, 2010)

Mike1983 said:


> "So are we going to make out now or what?"


I'm going to be honest, I think that line is brilliant. Its comedic, gets to the point, and if she doesn't want to you can pass it off as a joke. If you don't mind I plan on using that line sometime. Anyways that was an awesome story. A true triumph. Hope you go far with her.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

You are officially a pimp. I'm glad to hear that it worked out so well. You remind me of myself. I can be pretty bumbling and awkward a lot of the time but I do have my flashes of brilliance where I can be smooth and suave.

I tip my hat to you. Good luck with her. She sounds like a good one


----------



## Mike1983 (May 24, 2010)

metroid014 said:


> I'm going to be honest, I think that line is brilliant. Its comedic, gets to the point, and if she doesn't want to you can pass it off as a joke. If you don't mind I plan on using that line sometime. Anyways that was an awesome story. A true triumph. Hope you go far with her.


Please feel free to use it! Anything that I post here, I am willing to share will my fellow SA friends.


----------



## Mike1983 (May 24, 2010)

*Update*

Things with me and the girl are going really good. We have been meeting almost every night to walk the dogs, and having make out sessions in the park. Things are getting more and more sexual.

Now my only problem is going to be trying to have sex with a condom on. Any man who has been on Lexapro, or any other SSRI knows that sensitivity is already drastically reduced. Try throwing a condom into the mix and I will be lucky to feel anything at all.

It sucks building up to sex with a new girl only knowing that the condom is likely going to ruin the experience.

For anyone else that has read my other thread about the friend from work with benefits; I mentioned this girl to her and she was really jealous! It turns out she is more into me than I thought. I really like her too but she has 2 children and I am definitely not ready for that type of commitment.

I guess I will just keep this new girl as a secret from the girl at work and try not to mention her around her.

Anyway, that's the update for now...


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Mike1983 said:


> Things with me and the girl are going really good. We have been meeting almost every night to walk the dogs, and having make out sessions in the park. Things are getting more and more sexual.
> 
> Now my only problem is going to be trying to have sex with a condom on. Any man who has been on Lexapro, or any other SSRI knows that sensitivity is already drastically reduced. Try throwing a condom into the mix and I will be lucky to feel anything at all.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike,

I would suggest using featherlite condoms for your problem....

good luck


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Definitely don't get the ones with the numbing stuff!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I got to get myself a dog :lol


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

matty said:


> I got to get myself a dog :lol


I have one and he hasn't helped me get any action. Bad boy! In fact, I think he takes attention away from me. Lousy, lovable dog :lol


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

silentcliche said:


> I have one and he hasn't helped me get any action. Bad boy! In fact, I think he takes attention away from me. Lousy, lovable dog :lol


They are great for loneliness though...


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm very happy for you. I'm a total stranger to you but I can relate to your happiness if that happened to me.
Do you plan to tell her in the long run about your sad?
I need to take Lexapro..does it really help this much? That's quite amazing, you got the impulse like that to ask her to walk the dogs. I think you're doing quite well, I think you'll get through it. we all deserve this happiness....


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

This thread made me feel good inside, congrats bro, hope things work out for you.


----------



## Mike1983 (May 24, 2010)

sophiek said:


> I'm very happy for you. I'm a total stranger to you but I can relate to your happiness if that happened to me.
> Do you plan to tell her in the long run about your sad?
> I need to take Lexapro..does it really help this much? That's quite amazing, you got the impulse like that to ask her to walk the dogs. I think you're doing quite well, I think you'll get through it. we all deserve this happiness....


She says that she is shy, and I told her that I am shy in social settings. She doesn't believe me because I was so outgoing when I met her, and I am always chatting with other dog owners at the park. But we were having a conversation about our fears and phobias, and I told her I have social phobia, so I guess she already knows, in fact, I think she does too! She says she has to get drunk when she is out to loosen up and I am the same way.

As far as the Lexapro goes, it really helps me be the person that I feel I really am if that makes any sense. When I am taking it, I feel happier, and much more comfortable talking to people. Don't get me wrong, I was nervous to talk to her, but the Lexapro made me just confident enough to do it anyway. Without it, I am sure I would have just said hi, cute dog, and walked away.

Lexapro won't necessarily work for you, everyone responds differently to different drugs. However, from my experience, I fully recommend it. I have heard that Celexa is very good as well.

Thanks for reading my post!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It seems like you guys have a real chance at a nice relationship.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Mike1983 said:


> Things with me and the girl are going really good. We have been meeting almost every night to walk the dogs, and having make out sessions in the park. Things are getting more and more sexual.
> 
> Now my only problem is going to be trying to have sex with a condom on.


Damn, you sure work fast.

Keep writing updates; I am living vicariously through you and your story.


----------



## Kay T (Jun 7, 2010)

such a wonderful love story, i wonder if its possible you could take a photo of you two together and post it here, i would love to see it!


----------



## notyourstar (Jun 11, 2010)

This makes me wish I could see the guy I like, but I've got another month and a half to go =/

Yay for you though! Seriously


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Haha I'm so jealous dude, atta boy


----------



## Mike1983 (May 24, 2010)

unfortunately, she is really camera shy, and won't let me take pictures of her, 

I would love to post a picture she is really cute in my opinion and wouldn't mind showing her off, lol.


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

Aww, the whole time I was reading this thread I had a smile on my face. Way to go, Mike1983!


----------

